# zilla and monster height comparison



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

from one extreme, to the other. there is a serious weight differnce between these two tires. I LIKE! 
30x14 monster , to a 30x14 zilla (all wides)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

holy air in the zillas lol.....let a bit out of them so they ride flatter and wear better


----------



## LackinFunds (Mar 2, 2012)

What was your reason for making the switch?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

the monsters are a good tire. i enjoyed them and they will no doubt mud. they are bullet proof but very heavy. i want to take my son riding in some of the state forrests and would rather have lighter tires for that. zillas seemed like a good compromise for trails and mud and the price was right. i dont expect them to last too long but im hoping ill get some of the fun factor back with them.


----------

